# Smoked Turkey Breast Tenderloins



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Sorry I did not post this earlier...

Here is a cook I did on saturday evening.

This is the tenderloins prior to being marinaded.








Here they are marinaded with Jeff's rub and getting ready to vacuum them.








I decided to do stuffing and peas instead of the corn on the cob and sweet potato







I smoked them indirect on the Weber for an hour and a half until the internal temp was 160, and that took about 90 minutes. And letting them rest for 20 minutes or so they hit 165.

They were so tender and moist it was fantastic (

 xray
 ) you should really try to do the indirect method as I have had guests over for this and now I can't find tenderloins here in the mountains as they keep buying them all up....

There are two in a pack so the leftovers were sliced up and used for a sammie (

 Bearcarver
 ) the next day with cheddar cheese , lettuce tomato and mayo and spicy brown mustard. And what was left from that I vacuumed and put in the freezer for wraps and sammies in the near future.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice Plate, John!!
And I see some Awesome Sammies coming your way, and I didn't need a Gypsy to tell me that!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice work there . Those are good , but don't see them around here .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice job yup sammoes with mayo and horse radish.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Doing strip steak, sweet corn and a sweet tater for the game tonight!

Pics to follow sometime tomorrow after my golf game.....

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for the like 

 Bearcarver
 , and 

 HalfSmoked
 !

And Warren the horseradish is a damn good idea....will have to try that, thanks for the suggestion.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for the like 

 SecondHandSmoker


----------



## xray (Sep 16, 2019)

John, nice job on the tenderloins. They look absolutely delicious!

And most definitely, I will try smoking them next time...just need to stop being so lazy!

Like!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thanks for the like
> 
> SecondHandSmoker



You're very welcome.

Are you up on the mountain today?


----------



## b-one (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks great, let’s see that strip steak!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Are you up on the mountain today?



Actually I am and will be until the end of the month!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 16, 2019)

b-one said:


> Looks great, let’s see that strip steak!



Ok, here it is in the vacuum marinator since yesterday afternoon

I decided to go really simple with just SPOG on it.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 16, 2019)

Good for you!  
Enjoy it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 17, 2019)

Excellent looking tenderloins John! Nice smoke! I see the tenderloins around here pretty frequently. 

Man you are living the dream...playing golf and smoking meat!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 19, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Good for you!
> Enjoy it.



Thanks SecondHand!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 19, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Excellent looking tenderloins John! Nice smoke! I see the tenderloins around here pretty frequently.
> 
> Man you are living the dream...playing golf and smoking meat!



You got that right John!

Thanks!


----------

